# Your preferred/using OS



## Anish (May 3, 2011)

Which is the OS mostly used by the digitians?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2011)

I use Ubuntu at home and Fedora at office.

Login to Windows only on weekends for general weekly maintainence and play games. And yeah, whenever I need Dreamweaver, sorry didn't got anything even closer to it in Linux.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Mostly use Windows XP. But some of my newer games are on Windows 7.

No linux in my PC 

I dualboot between Windows XP and Windows 7


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

Windows 7 but have used Linux for quite sometimes, namely Suse, Mint & Ubuntu.


----------



## azzu (May 3, 2011)

^ same here
on win7 now..
but used Ubuntu , mint 
and also Mandriva


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Windows 7 for me . I am quite happy with it,


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2011)

Windows 7 64 bit home edition does the job.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 3, 2011)

xp till 2014


----------



## nims11 (May 3, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> xp till 2014



count me in too!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

azzu said:
			
		

> but used Ubuntu , mint
> and also Mandriva


 Same.
I have used Ubuntu and Mint for the first time when I got it in Digit's Dvd. (October '08)
I liked the interface, ui. Started missing my Windows apps.
No, I didnt know how to install Wine.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

I prefer windows 7 & eagerly waiting for Windows 8


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2011)

using Ubuntu as primary OS at home PC.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2011)

Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

Gentoo, Arch Linux and my first Linux OS - Ubuntu
Usually boot to Windows XP to play steam games only


----------



## Neuron (May 3, 2011)

Windows 7 mostly and XP in rare cases.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 3, 2011)

Windows XP and 7 HP... Tried Linux - Ubuntu, Mint mainly others also little bit... But some (professional engineering) software I need run only on Windows... 

Arun


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2011)

Windows 98 when I was a kid.
XP while I was growing up, and as my adulthood playground!
Vista for a short try. Didn't lasted very long.
Dual boot XP with Win 7 now. Seven to show off, but XP to work fast 

Would try Linux pretty soon.


----------



## Anish (May 3, 2011)

I use ubuntu 11.04 as primary os(thanks to doomgiver for recruiting onboard) and rarely windows 7 (have a dual boot).

I heard someone say about windows once
" *Its hilarious to put 'windows' and 'security' in the same sentence*"

but nothing can beat windows in that its the best start  for computer noobs...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

Anish said:


> but nothing can beat windows in that its the best start  for computer noobs...


Nothing aside from Mac OS X and Ubuntu, Linux Mint, PC Linux OS, Mandriva


----------



## Garbage (May 4, 2011)

Linux FTW!


----------



## Vignesh B (May 4, 2011)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit is good enough for me. But I dual-boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2011)

My preferred OS is Linux. Because it is easier to use and hassle free than Windows.

I use Arch Linux btw.


----------



## Joker (May 4, 2011)

ubuntu and PCLOS. both are easier to use than windows.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 4, 2011)

Windows VISTA ULTIMATE


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2011)

^^ROFL


----------



## vinoth1.0 (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely WINDOWS. Even most of the Digit Disc itself contains of .exe


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

Hey Vinoth, Welcome to TDF (thinkdigit forum) 

Here's probably the first argument question for you: 
So, you are saying since, digit disc contains mostly, ".exe" files, Windows is the MOST preferred OS??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 4, 2011)

windows 7 ultimate.....can't really use linux because modt of the softwares for 3d animation & VFX are for windows only..


----------



## NainO (May 4, 2011)

*Laptop :*
Using - Windows XP, Vista and 7
Prefered - XP

*Mobile :*
Using - Android 2.3.4, Symbian S60, Bada 1.0
Prefered - Android


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Windows 7 for gaming and Ubuntu for normal usage.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

Windows 7 Pro, Vista. Will start using Ubuntu soon. BTW, its good to see a healthy chunk of Linux users.



Anish said:


> but nothing can beat windows in that its the best start  for computer noobs...




I don't think its that straight forward. A noob may feel comfortable with whatever he comes across first, Windows, Mac, Linux. Its only when you have a certain level of knowledge etc. you can actually compare things and see the +ve/-ve of them.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

anish said:
			
		

> but nothing can beat windows in that its the best start for computer noobs...


I disagree. I find Ubuntu more simple than Windows and even my noob friends find it simple. I mean you don't have to care about antivirus or piracy or anything. Its app center is far far better than windows which don't have one and you have to use about 20 softwares to determine which is best for you ans there there are recommendations and rating and what not. So  would say that Ubuntu is far simpler than windows its just that noobs don't know about it at all.



			
				Skud said:
			
		

> BTW, its good to see a healthy chunk of Linux users.


Yeah I was also amazed by the poll.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

Even installation of Ubuntu is a simple affair, as far as my experience with version 7-8 goes. I hope newer installation routines have become even easier. Windows 7 has improved over XP in this matter though.


----------



## doomgiver (May 5, 2011)

Anish said:


> but nothing can beat windows in that its the best start  for computer noobs...



not quite, ubuntu/mint are the best starting points. little to no tweaking required to run most applications, no a/v needed, boots like greased lightning, and keeps the user away from the nitty-gritty.

yeah, im surprised too, didnt expect linux to have such a huge share. wake up windows, the times are a-changin'.

laptop : crunchbang/win7 dual boot
desktop : crunchbang

@Anish, nice pic.

anyone tried bsd here???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^^ROFL



with the service pack vista is actually quite OK

BTW, my primary os is Linux - Ubuntu 11.04(just recently shifted to it, before that was on windows 7 )


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> wake up windows, the times are a-changin'.


Yeah many countries have also moved from windows to Linux. I hope that happens in India. A lot of money would be saved for other purpose.


----------



## Garbage (May 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> anyone tried bsd here???


I remember one x-mod member Mehulved was using BSD and Gentoo for some days. Not sure if anybody using it now.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Even installation of Ubuntu is a simple
> affair, as far as my experience with
> version 7-8 goes. I hope newer
> installation routines have become
> ...


 Windows xp installation is not easy by any means. 'beginners' probably wont be able to install it.

But yes, the same "beginers" should be able to install Win 7 or Vista easily.


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2011)

Particularly, if you set your Sata HDD to AHCI mode and don't have a floppy drive installed.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 5, 2011)

Win7 using now. I like it. No virus issues, slowdown, etc. 

But I prefer XP coz it supports anything everything unlike Win7 with many compatibility issues. My ol' good softwares like hand vu is not working in Win7


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 5, 2011)

both windows 7 and ubuntu.when i boot in to ubuntu it looks better to me than windows 7 and when i boot in to windows 7 it looks better than ubuntu.but i still love ubuntu's start up and shutdown time.its awesome.
i think game should start to support linux then the above graph may turn upside down.


----------



## Anish (May 5, 2011)

*@doomgiver, gameranand :* Its my mistake mateys, I too use ubuntu and find it far more easier to get with... but during schooling, they incorporate the use of windows to the students in my days and in these days too i hope...This was my actual idea.

BTW, i tried Opensolaris when it came on the digit dvd once.. its clear as ubuntu and with gnome like desktop interface.. anyone tried it?


----------



## techani (May 5, 2011)

I think the Windows users should also mention whether its licensed or not.

Maybe in the form of - 

Licensed - Y/N

BTW I am using XP Home

Licensed - Y

Will soon move to Linux. Trying it now.

Will request all the above posters to edit their posts and include the license part.


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2011)

^^ buddy, are you serious???


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

techani said:
			
		

> Will request all the above posters to edit their posts and include the license part.


Dude that would make most of us pirates and Piracy talk is not allowed here so its a bad idea real bad idea.


			
				Anish said:
			
		

> BTW, i tried Opensolaris when it came on the digit dvd once.. its clear as ubuntu and with gnome like desktop interface.. anyone tried it?


Yeah I have tried it. Very good OS but not as good as Ubuntu IMO. But it does have a damn good file system. I mean you can go back to previous state in no time and without restart whatsoever. That file system is best other than that its just normal.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

techani said:


> I think the Windows users should also mention whether its licensed or not.
> 
> Maybe in the form of -
> 
> ...



Yeah... nice Idea buddy !   No... Really!! 

Btw..  are you some pirate inspector ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

Licensed will be N for 90% if they says truth.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> anyone tried bsd here???


yeah, PC-BSD, pretty slick but there's no reason I could find to prefer it over a Linux distro.



Anish said:


> BTW, i tried Opensolaris when it came on the digit dvd once.. its clear as ubuntu and with gnome like desktop interface.. anyone tried it?


Sadly it's dead, but there's Illumos to keep an eye on.


----------



## techani (May 5, 2011)

I see everyone protesting to the license idea!

Drop it then.


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2011)

Windows for games and some software. Linux for regular usage.


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 5, 2011)

I have used Ubuntu, Linux Mint(presently using), Fedora, OpenSuse, PCLOS & Mandriva. Desperately looking for Fedora 15.


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2011)

Installed the first Ubuntu system at my office today. Its the 10.04 LTS and man, its awesome!!! Installed Wine in minutes and installed Lotus SmartSuite 9.8 (this software dated back to 2001!!!), APS Corporate 2000++ (a hindi software), our home bred accounting software - all Windows only software - without any issues. Connecting to other windows share was a breeze and the installation part was over just FAST!!

I think Linux rocks. Now if only a gaming PC can be built around it...


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

Currently using Xp and Win7 x64 both and running different linux distros ( if I like one ) on VMware and my major OS votes goes to windows.


----------



## Tenida (May 6, 2011)

Windows 7 and Windows xp


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> I think Linux rocks. Now if only a gaming PC can be built around it...


Actually you can run many games made for windows on linux too using Wine. I prefer softwares provided for linux to do most of my work. I mean you have alternative for about everything on linux app center. You have a decent graphics card so you can try running windows games on linux using wine but for me its a pain because I don't have a powerful card.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

^^ hmmm... will give it a shot when the next version of Mint comes out.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Mint is good. I prefer Ubuntu more.
But the desktop backgrounds of Mint are better.

P.S- I am linux beginner


----------



## Garbage (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Mint is good. I prefer Ubuntu more.
> But the desktop backgrounds of Mint are better.
> 
> P.S- I am linux beginner


Damn! You can always get the backgrounds from Internet.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

I think the advantage of Mint is that its default software base is better than Ubuntu. I think VLC, flash, java, adobe reader etc. are installed by default in Mint.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> I think the advantage of Mint is that its default software base is better than Ubuntu. I think VLC, flash, java, adobe reader etc. are installed by default in Mint.


Also the audio and video codecs are already there so you don't have to download the codecs to play media files.
But still for some reasons I prefer Ubuntu.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Also the audio and video codecs are already there so you don't have to download the codecs to play media files.
> But still for some reasons I prefer Ubuntu.



Actually Mint is just a hassle free Ubuntu, for those who just want to install their OS and use without going for downloading extras etc.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

techani said:


> I think the Windows users should also mention whether its licensed or not.
> 
> Maybe in the form of -
> 
> ...





Skud said:


> ^^ buddy, are you serious???





vineet369 said:


> Yeah... nice Idea buddy !   No... Really!!
> 
> Btw..  are you some pirate inspector ??





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Licensed will be N for 90% if they says truth.





techani said:


> I see everyone protesting to the license idea!
> 
> Drop it then.



Though these rules are for Gamez section I think it's appropriate to post the rules in here as well 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138223-gentlemans-guide-posting-section.html



JojoTheDragon said:


> Well, see guys. Many new members are getting banned and infracted because of a simple comment that they have pirated the game. And it really saddens me to see new members flee from the forum just because of that. And TDF needs good contributing members. Well, I won't advise anyone to pirate a game, but I would humbly advice everyone to follow these simple rules in order to remain safe from the wrath of the Admins/Mods.
> 
> 
> If you'll acknowledge using a pirated copy while asking a problem, your thread will get locked because talking of piracy is against the forum rules.
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2011)

^^Agreed.

10chars


----------



## lm2k (May 7, 2011)

I use ubuntu ultimate edition 2.6, all essential softwares like wine,vlc,restricted extras are built in no need to download them later. And play games bmw, nestopia using wine.but have to use xp for matlab,xilinx,multisim,etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

lm2k said:
			
		

> I use ubuntu ultimate edition 2.6


 Sorry but I never heard of it...Customised version right?

I found this description in Softpedia



> Due to the popularity of Christmas Edition (~15,000 downloads in 2 weeks). I have decided to make another distro I'm calling "Ultimate Edition" it has everything listed in the Christmas Edition plus much more. I have however removed Java, Flash and Acrobat reader due to licensing agreements. Please freat not included in the release is my custom repo which contains all the software and much more. Firefox's homepage will give a detailed description on obtaining all additional software from the repo.


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

I use windows 7 when it released to today.its rock 
waiting for windows 8.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

lm2k said:
			
		

> I use ubuntu ultimate edition 2.6, all essential softwares like wine,vlc,restricted extras are built in no need to download them later. And play games bmw, nestopia using wine.but have to use xp for matlab,xilinx,multisim,etc.


For some reasons I always prefer vanilla version of the OS. Maybe because I don't trust some random guy who is modding the OS and want to customize the vanilla version myself and also Its just my mind that I feel safe with the original version.



			
				Gaurav265 said:
			
		

> I use windows 7 when it released to today.its rock


Ever tried to use Ubuntu. It rocks more.


----------



## lm2k (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Sorry but I never heard of it...Customised version right?
> 
> I found this description in Softpedia



Yes its customised version with every third party software any one would need. Also its notorious for its ugly eye blinding black gnome theme which we can easily change. It also has gnome,kde and xfce all built in which we can choose at login screen. Love it really!


Btw did anybody try to benchmark linux against windows like for file copy and compressing time,graphic and cpu benchmarks like 3dmark,results would be interesting and would be another reason to love linux for linux would beat windows any day except for graphics.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

lm2k said:
			
		

> benchmarks like 3dmark,results


 I think  there is no version of 3d mark vantage for linux yet.


----------



## lm2k (May 7, 2011)

[Phoronix] Workstation Benchmarks: Windows 7 vs. Ubuntu Linux

BenchMark-0.9.33 - The Official Wine Wiki

Ya but there must be some method to benchmark gpu in linux

Btw check above link
Even if windows is faster than linux ,we have to pay a lot for this minor performance boost so why not use linux which would improve for sure in future


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> For some reasons I always prefer vanilla version of the OS. Maybe because I don't trust some random guy who is modding the OS and want to customize the vanilla version myself and also Its just my mind that I feel safe with the original version.



yup, and the panel buttons and appaerance sucks. better make a custom distro yourself.

custom >(greater than)> pre-configured


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

lm2k said:
			
		

> Even if windows is faster than linux ,we have to pay a lot for this minor performance boost so why not use linux which would improve for sure in future


Its simply not. Windows is more prone to virus threats and consumes more RAM and other hardware resources than Linux. Linux runs fine even on low end systems while windows won't. Linux is lot faster than Windows.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 7, 2011)

> consumes more RAM and other hardware resources than Linux. Linux runs fine even on low end systems while windows won't. Linux is lot faster than Windows.


 that depends on the distro you are using. Ex: puppy linux = fastest OS on the planet. ubuntu 11.04 = slower than windows.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> ubuntu 11.04 = slower than windows.


Any proof?


----------



## cute.bandar (May 7, 2011)

^ my own experience. And its buggy too. very buggy


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2011)

lm2k said:


> [Phoronix] Workstation Benchmarks: Windows 7 vs. Ubuntu Linux
> 
> BenchMark-0.9.33 - The Official Wine Wiki
> 
> ...



There's no point of these benchmarks. The differences would not really make a difference in daily usage. Both Windows, and Linux are capable of good performance.
Though Ubuntu beats Windows hands down in boot up times and shut down time.

The choice of OS should depend on your needs, and what you feel more comfortable with.



cute.bandar said:


> ^ my own experience. And its buggy too. very buggy



Really? It's faster for me. And it's not buggy either. Rough around the edges if you use Unity, but the Classic Desktop is solid as ever.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 7, 2011)

^ it is buggy on my system. monitor out of range  errors . emerald won't work etc. Also the classic desktop is much better than unity as far as bugs are concerned.


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> ^ it is buggy on my system. monitor out of range  errors . emerald won't work etc. Also the classic desktop is much better than unity as far as bugs are concerned.



this is why you dont use unity. i hate that newfangled thingamajig. stick to ye old gnome, and thou shalt have no problems


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> ubuntu 11.04 = slower than windows.



same here..


----------



## Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Question to all: Why is everybody going offtopic?

Can we have discussion of Windows Vs. Ubuntu (or Linux) on separate thread?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2011)

the poll's gone mad... look at the percentages..

@Garbage 

we had several such threads.... fanboys fight and fight and fight esp. the OSS boys  ... don't know if it is a good idea... lets see ....


----------



## tanmoydast (May 7, 2011)

*Windows Rocksssssss*


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

cute.bandar said:
			
		

> ubuntu 11.04 = slower than windows.


For me its faster than windows.
I only use classic desktop and didn't found any bugs for this OS yet.


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

tanmoydast said:


> *Windows Rocksssssss*



hahaha!!! i bet its a bug in YOUR windows that puts extra "s" after a word, right?
because, you would have to be a  to write that way.

and windows rocks, like rocking in an earthquake, its completely shattered and useless after it ROCKS, right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2011)

tanmoydast said:


> *windows rocksssssss*



+11111111111111111111111111111


----------



## R2K (May 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah many countries have also moved from windows to Linux. I hope that happens in India. A lot of money would be saved for other purpose.



Saved? People need to buy it at first place to save the money...I mean how many ppl really pay for it

Windows 7 on laptop
windows XP on work Pc as well as on Download rig
.I have Ubuntu installed in Virtual box but forget abt working on it lol i hardly ever care to boot it
And i dream abt working with OSX someday


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Its not about personal usage, its about Govt. agencies, departments etc. Ultimately, exchequer has to bear the price. Recently we purchased 29 PCs with Win 7 Pro 64-bit and 3 PCs with Ubuntu Linux. All have the same hardware. And the Ubuntu PCs were cheaper than Win 7 PCs by 5-6K bucks. And no, in Linux, after booting to desktop, I don't have to ensure whether the AV is updated or not. I can start my work instantly.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

R2K said:
			
		

> Saved? People need to buy it at first place to save the money...I mean how many ppl really pay for it


See this this is what I was talking about


			
				Skud said:
			
		

> Its not about personal usage, its about Govt. agencies, departments etc. Ultimately, exchequer has to bear the price. Recently we purchased 29 PCs with Win 7 Pro 64-bit and 3 PCs with Ubuntu Linux. All have the same hardware. And the Ubuntu PCs were cheaper than Win 7 PCs by 5-6K bucks. And no, in Linux, after booting to desktop, I don't have to ensure whether the AV is updated or not. I can start my work instantly.


@Skud
You just made it easier for me to make the guy understand.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Thanks buddy.


----------

